# SOAK: What should we BINGE on NEXT?



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

My wife and I have started catching up on some of the great shows that are out there that we missed. Unfortunately, we started with Game of Thrones and then went straight on to Downton Abbey. Those are two TOUGH acts to follow. 

I realize we stated with arguably the two best Binge watching shows in the history of the World, but is there a distant 3rd someone can recommend? We need something good to help us get over mourning the loss of Downton Abbey.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Breaking Bad
Bosch
lots of good stuff really. Hard to say without know what you haven't seen and like, and what you have access to.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Breaking Bad
> Bosch
> lots of good stuff really. Hard to say without know what you haven't seen and like, and what you have access to.


I absolutely LOVED both Game of Thrones and Downton Abbey. Both completely different shows. The similarity is in their overall _greatness_. Great writing, great characters, great story lines.

I'm wondering if there is anything else out there that would rank with those two. I have heard a LOT about Breaking Bad. That's on my list. Does it rate with #1 and #2? I have Netflix, PRIME, Apple TV, etc. and have access to pretty much anything out there.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

BB is good, but probably a half step below those. 

The Sopranos
The Wire


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lost


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

A lot of the UK crime shows are excellent:

Broadchurch
Luther
Life on Mars (not the US version)
The Fall
The Escape Artist

Highly recommend all of these (and probably more).

Sherlock (in a different vein)

Jessica Jones (unlike any other superhero/comic adaptation)

House of Cards (US version, haven't seen UK)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

wprager said:


> A lot of the UK crime shows are excellent:
> 
> Broadchurch
> Luther
> ...


Just got a Netflix subscription so we could watch "Orange is the new Black" and "House of Cards" So far, I like HOC a _lot_. I think I'm already hooked on that one. It helped that I've been hearing the Poltical Pundits talk about the show in regards to this crazy Primary we're in. It's definitely looking like a good one. :up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

waynomo said:


> BB is good, but probably a half step below those.
> 
> The Sopranos
> The Wire





mrizzo80 said:


> Lost


Great suggestions, but I've seen all 3. _Six Feet Under_ was also excellent from that era. :up:


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

bareyb said:


> I absolutely LOVED both Game of Thrones and Downton Abbey. Both completely different shows. The similarity is in their overall _greatness_. Great writing, great characters, great story lines.
> 
> <snip>





bareyb said:


> Just got a Netflix subscription so we could watch "Orange is the new Black" and "House of Cards" So far, I like HOC a _lot_. I think I'm already hooked on that one. It helped that I've been hearing the Poltical Pundits talk about the show in regards to this crazy Primary we're in. It's definitely looking like a good one. :up:


OITNB is good, but it doesn't come close to the _greatness_ you refer to. Sopranos and The Wire have it. I believe House of Cards does too, but I confess I don't care for political dramas so that one isn't on my list.

The show I absolutely think has it: *The Americans*. Top notch writing. Astounding acting, even from the kid actors. It's just starting its fourth season so it's also timely.

tta


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

House of Cards is a good choice. My wife likes it more than I do.

*Breaking Bad*, after which you can catch up to Better Call Saul

*Sherlock*

*The Americans*

*Fargo*

*True Detective* (season ONE)

*Homeland* was pretty good for at least a couple seasons. Opinions differ after that.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

NCIS, you can watch all 12 seasons (except the current) on Netflix streamed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have to watch Breaking Bad!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Newsroom

Life

West Wing

Friday Night Lights 

Supernatural


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

To add to the great shows already listed, I would suggest "Orphan Black". Not as well know, but absolutely wonderful with some of the best acting I've ever seen.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Definitely Breaking Bad. And Veronica Mars for lighthearted fun.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

If I had to pick top five to binge... excluding the two you've seen...

Breaking Bad (a top 5 show ever)
The Wire (also top 5)
Sopranos
The Americans
LOST

I think these series lend themselves to binging.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I liked The Wire OK, but it wasn't as great as everyone makes it out to be. It's kind of like Homeland. Has some good and some not so good seasons. 

I don't think Sopranos holds up that well. It was good at the time, but I've tried to rewatch and couldn't get in to a second viewing. 

LOST was really hit and miss. The first couple seasons were good, but it really fell off a cliff in the last couple seasons and the end sucked.


----------



## VeryRandom (Nov 20, 2014)

I second the votes for the Americans, Breaking Bad, and the BBC Sherlock with Cumberbatch. And I throw in an Aussie good time mystery series set in the 20's that is a good follow after Downton Abbey, IMHO. Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What? No love for Upstairs, Downstairs?

I mean the original TV Series (19711975), not the modern sequel (20102012). If you want a streaming source, it's on Acorn TV: https://acorn.tv/franchise/upstairsdownstairs

And there's The Duchess of Duke Street (19761977), which has been published on DVD - not sure if it's available to stream.

Lots of good content on Acorn TV, including:
Brideshead Revisited
Foyle's War
I, Claudius 
Jeeves and Wooster
Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries
Prime Suspect

Here's the list of available titles:
https://acorn.tv/browse/browseall


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

'Bloodline'



> The Rayburns are hard-working pillars of their Florida Keys community. But when the black sheep son comes home for the 45th anniversary of his parents' hotel, he threatens to expose the Rayburns' dark secrets and shameful past, pushing his siblings to the limits of family loyalty.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Breaking bad is up there with the top shows you listed for sure.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

Hell on Wheels (Netflix), in anticipation of series finale this summer on AMC.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I love Game of Thrones, but I think Breaking Bad is a "better" show. And then move on to Better Call Saul. 

Fargo is really good, too. As is The Americans. 

A great show I haven't seen mentioned yet is The Shield.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Malcontent said:


> 'Bloodline'


We watched like 2/3 of the episodes and never finished. It's really slow. They seem to be building to something, but it's taking forever to get there and it's not that exciting.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

If you like the BBC's Sherlock series, then try binging on the Elementary series. It's an American Sherlock Holmes series set in New York. Both series are good.

Currently available on Hulu Plus. If you are a Hulu Plus member, there is no charge. Unfortunately, the current TiVo Roamio Hulu Plus application is flawed, so I recommend using a non-TiVo device to watch Hulu Plus.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Let me add my vote to the chorus for the following:

Breaking Bad
Fargo
The Americans
Better Call Saul (after you're done with Breaking Bad)
Friday Night Lights

If you like comedies, I'd recommend bingeing the following:

Curb Your Enthusiasm
Veep
Silicon Valley
Arrested Development


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

As Barey suggested Six Feet Under. That and Breaking Bad are my top two all time favorite/best shows ever.

Also check out Black Mirror.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Another vote for breaking bad and orphan black. 

Also firefly (followed by the movie serenity), Buffy the Vampire Slayer (and Angel when you get to season 4), and my all time favorite, Veronica mars.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> If you like comedies, I'd recommend bingeing the following:
> 
> Curb Your Enthusiasm
> Veep
> ...


Any other suggestions for lighter fare? We have trouble finding stuff to watch because my husband doesn't like dark and depressing. GoT is the exception, but he won't watch most of what's been listed in this thread.

We love silicon Valley and AD. I watch veep, but he doesn't like political stuff. Curb is a great suggestion.

Current shows we watch are Big Bang, Mindy project, life in pieces, person of interest, full frontal, the Simpsons, and last week tonight (which I realize runs counter to what I said about political...), and the Muppets.

I'm drawing a blank on what we've watched in the past.

I like modern family but he's neutral.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I found Utopia to be a good binge. British Sci Fi - just 2 seasons. Excellent cinematography & production. A bit violent & dark, but interesting story & characters.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2384811/


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

'Battlestar Galactica' - The 2004 rebooted series.

'Deadwood' - HBO

'Carnivàle' - HBO


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Robin said:


> *Any other suggestions for lighter fare?* We have trouble finding stuff to watch because my husband doesn't like dark and depressing. GoT is the exception, but he won't watch most of what's been listed in this thread.
> 
> We love silicon Valley and AD. I watch veep, but he doesn't like political stuff. Curb is a great suggestion.
> 
> ...


Do you ever use sites that let you filter content?

Prime TV shows, sorted by highest # ratings (plenty of other levers to pull):
http://instantwatcher.com/a/top_pri...prime=2&sort=ratings_count+desc&view=synopsis


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Robin said:


> Any other suggestions for lighter fare? We have trouble finding stuff to watch because my husband doesn't like dark and depressing. GoT is the exception, but he won't watch most of what's been listed in this thread. We love silicon Valley and AD. I watch veep, but he doesn't like political stuff. Curb is a great suggestion. Current shows we watch are Big Bang, Mindy project, life in pieces, person of interest, full frontal, the Simpsons, and last week tonight (which I realize runs counter to what I said about political...), and the Muppets. I'm drawing a blank on what we've watched in the past. I like modern family but he's neutral.


Jane the Virgin?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

X-files


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

The 100
Mr Robot


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

We've binged on and enjoyed (in no particular order):

Shameless (US version, may seek out UK version eventually)

Jessica Jones

Daredevil

Breaking Bad

Better Call Saul (watch Breaking Bad first)

House of Cards

Schitt$ Creek (not finished yet but loving season one so far)

Luther

Sherlock

Doc Martin (lighter fare, Robin!)

Doctor Foster (not very light fare, Robin!)

Doctor Who (starting with Christopher Eccelston's season)

The Man in the High Castle (a little uneven but very interesting)

Nurse Jackie (I didn't watch this but my wife loved it)

Weeds (same as above - wife loved it)

Parks and Recreation

Orange is the New Black

Orphan Black

Episodes (very funny)

Black Mirror

The Wire


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

If you haven't seen Curb Your Enthusiasm - I think it's the funniest show ever. Stick with it past the first episode, though, as it is mostly a documentary type show about Larry's stand up act, and Larry's stand up is the least funny part of the whole series. 

I also think Eastbound and Down is a very funny show, but it may be an acquired taste. 

For lighter fare, Monk is a good show. A dramedy, I guess.


----------



## YeaBabyYea (Mar 8, 2005)

If you are into Roman period, two shows I've not seen mentioned are: 

Rome
Spartacus: Blood and Sand

Justified is a great show as well.
Sons of Anarchy
Vikings (in season 4 now)
Sleeper Cell (cut short with ending left to one's imagination, but it was a fun ride)
Stargate (the whole shebang if you care for Sci Fi)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

markp99 said:


> I found Utopia to be a good binge. British Sci Fi - just 2 seasons. Excellent cinematography & production. A bit violent & dark, but interesting story & characters.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2384811/


I never heard of this one - do you recall where it can be watched?
I don't see it on Netflix... Hulu? Acorn? Amazon?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I never heard of this one - do you recall where it can be watched?
> I don't see it on Netflix... Hulu? Acorn? Amazon?


Umm, grabbed from an alternate source.  It may be available elsewhere; I did not look.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Lots of good suggestions already. 

I only saw it mentioned once but I will second The Newsroom, although I am not sure if it is available for streaming anywhere. 

Someone else mentioned Spartacus. That is one of my favorites but I am always leery to recommend it. It is over the top in every way possible (nudity, violence) but still has a very twisty interesting plot with lots of intrigue. 

I recently rewatched the all three seasons of Wentworth. I don't rewatch shows very often but this one was really good.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Trying to hit on some not said here

Treme - feels a little like The Wire but without the drug/cop stuff. Some of the same actors

On my list, haven't gotten to it yet - Ray Donovan

Louie - but a lot at once is kinda crazy haha


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Maui said:


> I only saw it mentioned once but I will second The Newsroom, although I am not sure if it is available for streaming anywhere.


It's on Amazon Prime streaming. I have it on my watch list, but haven't seen any of it yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> It's on Amazon Prime streaming. I have it on my watch list, but haven't seen any of it yet.


If you enjoy Aaron Sorkin's writing style, you'll love The Newsroom.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Newsroom is available on Amazon Prime, vudu, HBO go, HBO now, google play.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Veep


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> What? No love for Upstairs, Downstairs?
> 
> I mean the original TV Series (19711975)


It's worth watching, just for another viewpoint into life during the same nominal time period (Edwardian through interwar). And a few stunningly similar plot lines.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Robin said:


> Any other suggestions for lighter fare? We have trouble finding stuff to watch because my husband doesn't like dark and depressing. GoT is the exception, but he won't watch most of what's been listed in this thread.
> 
> We love silicon Valley and AD. I watch veep, but he doesn't like political stuff. Curb is a great suggestion.
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying You're the Worst. Something tells me you would enjoy that. Mentioned up thread was Episodes. That's really good.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Did y'all watch _Justified_?

Since the two you just finished are my two absolute favorite shows followed closely by _Justified_, it might be worth checking out. Excellent character development, and the most beloved bad guy in some time. 

I am trying to decide between _The Americans_ and _Breaking Bad_ for my next binge bits. I'm watching _Better Call Saul_ right now, and thoroughly enjoying it - so BB may get the nod.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

*Mad Men* if you haven't seen it

*Top Of The Lake* - miniseries

*Treme* as MikeMar mentioned, it's a bit of an acquired taste

*Sports Night* if it's missing from your Sorkin repertoire


----------



## ibergu (May 9, 2004)

Another vote for Breaking Bad (up there as one of the best shows ever on TV), and a couple of others that haven't been mentioned yet:

The Walking Dead
Prison Break


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

ibergu said:


> Prison Break


Just the first season, then pretend it ended. Same with Heroes. They both had amazing first seasons, then became a mess.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

If anyone is looking for a 30 minute quickie laugh, I stumbled across _"Louie" starring Louis C.K._ on Netflix last night. They have all the seasons. He's the guy that says "I know when I'm done eating my Thanksgiving Dinner when I hate myself". 

I started with Season 1, Episode 1 and 2. Kind of NSFW humor but OMG, I was literally in tears a couple of times. Guy has a really hilarious slant on the World. I plan to watch them all. :up::up::up:


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yep! Funny show. I think it's just called "Louie", though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes, FX's _Louie_ is excellent. Sometimes hilarious. Sometimes poignant. Always very well done.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Marco said:


> *Sports Night* if it's missing from your Sorkin repertoire


Yes, I meant to mention SN. It's one of my favorites. It's 45 half hour (22 minute) episodes. The cast has great chemistry. Many of the topics they cover are still relevant and a sitcom.

And oh yeah, it's not really about sports.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

You can find a lot of Sports Night episodes on YouTube. I stated watching them a while back while on the elliptical. Loved that show when it aired originally.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I never heard of this one - do you recall where it can be watched?
> I don't see it on Netflix... Hulu? Acorn? Amazon?


Utopia full episodes 1 and 2 are on youtube. Youtube listing would lead you to believe they might not be in English, but they are. Don't know if more episodes are on youtube; I only watched 1 and part of 2.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I'm really enjoying You're the Worst. Something tells me you would enjoy that. Mentioned up thread was Episodes. That's really good.


Another vote for You're the Worst. One of the best 30 minute shows (I hesitate to call it a sitcom, just because it's so dark) I've seen in quite some time. I'm pretty sure Robin's already watching it, though!


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Man In The High Castle on Amazon Prime.


----------



## YeaBabyYea (Mar 8, 2005)

The Leftovers 
Boardwalk Empire
Banshee


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't seen Dexter mentioned. The first five seasons it was one of the best shows on television but the last three seasons generally tailed off as they seemed to be mailing it in.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I think Dexter was mentioned upstream, but I would second that. It's in my top 5. I enjoyed Dexter more than Breaking Bad.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> I haven't seen Dexter mentioned. The first five seasons it was one of the best shows on television but the last three seasons generally tailed off as they seemed to be mailing it in.


Five? No way. I'd strongly recommend to anyone to stop watching after season 4. Nothing is worth it after that and it was the pinnacle of Dexter's potential.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Robin said:


> Any other suggestions for lighter fare? We have trouble finding stuff to watch because my husband doesn't like dark and depressing. GoT is the exception, but he won't watch most of what's been listed in this thread.
> 
> We love silicon Valley and AD. I watch veep, but he doesn't like political stuff. Curb is a great suggestion.
> 
> ...


Playing House.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Playing House.


Yes. This. Very light fare and funny.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

I second Luther. Since you have Netflix, you should be able to get all 3 seasons of it. 

Plus they are short seasons so should be able to finish quickly compared to other shows with 13-23 episodes per season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Another comedy I forgot to mention earlier is Archer. Season 7 premieres next week, but the first six seasons are great. It's a very sarcastic, dark spy comedy.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Another comedy I forgot to mention earlier is Archer. Season 7 premieres next week, but the first six seasons are great. It's a very sarcastic, dark spy comedy.


Sarcastic, dark, literate, REALLY profane. <3 <3 <3 it.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Robin said:


> Any other suggestions for lighter fare? We have trouble finding stuff to watch because my husband doesn't like dark and depressing. GoT is the exception, but he won't watch most of what's been listed in this thread.
> 
> We love silicon Valley and AD. I watch veep, but he doesn't like political stuff. Curb is a great suggestion.
> 
> ...


This is very similar to my taste in tv; like almost everything in your list (and will try what I have not already, such as The Muppets.)
As suggested up-thread - Episodes is a definite favorite of mine; the pilot had me laughing out loud (but, seasons too short for my taste.)

Maybe too dark (and only 1 season thus far, so not bingeable), but I watched Flaked this week and found it pulling me in- reminds me of Californication. 
I liked Younger, Casual, Frankie and Grace, Transparent, and not for everyone - but I really like Louie.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Highway thru Hell.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Robin said:


> Any other suggestions for lighter fare? We have trouble finding stuff to watch because my husband doesn't like dark and depressing. GoT is the exception, but he won't watch most of what's been listed in this thread.


Freaks and Geeks was great but only lasted one season. Undeclared is a good follow-up to it though with a different cast.

Red Oaks on Amazon was good too.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Robin said:


> Any other suggestions for lighter fare?


Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt
Frankie & Grace
Coupling
Orange is the New Black
Sports Night


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

Justified
Boss
First 3 seasons of Weeds


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Lots of good suggestions. One I haven't seen...the first season of 'Damages' is excellent. The rest are good, but the first season is great.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Some great suggestions. I will echo the recommendations for Veronica Mars and Episodes. These are two shows that everyone should watch at least once. Here's a few more that I haven't seen mentioned yet ...

Farscape - Easily one of the best sci-fi shows of all time
Day Break - An absolutely amazing single season show starring Taye Diggs
The Lost Room - A very fun sci-fi mini-series starring Peter Krause
Ash vs Evil Dead - Awesome in every way
The Larry Sanders Show - Quite possibly the most brilliant comedy ever


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

A lot of the shows that I would list have already been mentioned several times. Here are some shows that my wife and I enjoy that I haven't seen listed.

Banshee - It's just a fun, action packed show. Final season is starting tonight on Cinemax but it's available on Amazon Prime

Strike Back - Action packed show, already ended it's run last year. From Cinemax and is on Amazon Prime

The Knick - Just finished season 2 on Cinemax, the wife loves this show.

Davinci's Demons - On the Starz network, wife really enjoys this show also.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

gweempose said:


> Some great suggestions. I will echo the recommendations for Veronica Mars and Episodes. These are two shows that everyone should watch at least once. Here's a few more that I haven't seen mentioned yet ...
> 
> Farscape - Easily one of the best sci-fi shows of all time
> Day Break - An absolutely amazing single season show starring Taye Diggs
> ...


I read last week that this is coming back to the HBO streaming properties. Hopefully that will include Amazon Prime.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> I read last week that this is coming back to the HBO streaming properties. Hopefully that will include Amazon Prime.


That is excellent news! :up:


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

Robin said:


> Any other suggestions for lighter fare? We have trouble finding stuff to watch because my husband doesn't like dark and depressing. GoT is the exception, but he won't watch most of what's been listed in this thread.


How about:

Chuck
Psych
and maybe White Collar
I like The Riches (Eddie Izzard and Minnie Driver) too but I am not sure if it is streaming anywhere.

We still binge on old sitcoms sometimes too: that 70s show, Cheers, Friends, even Dick Van **** and Mork and Mindy sometimes

Not sure any of these live up to the greatness of the two shows in the OP - but they sure are fun to watch.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

You can check out the new Netflix series The Ranch. Half hour show about son moves back to ranch to help his father. It's OK, enough for a cheap laugh.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I know this is a bit of a thread bump, but I will echo the suggestions for "Fargo"

I pseudo binge watched it over the past two weeks, watching up to three episodes back to back to back on the same night . Finished it up last night. (Season 1). It was great.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I know this is a bit of a thread bump, but I will echo the suggestions for "Fargo"
> 
> I pseudo binge watched it over the past two weeks, watching up to three episodes back to back to back on the same night . Finished it up last night. (Season 1). It was great.


Season two is just as good, maybe better. Unlike dog-dreck afternoon True Detective.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Orange is the New Black will have its next season out soon.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jlb said:


> Orange is the New Black will have its next season out soon.


June 17


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Dead Like Me. I think it's available on Hulu at present.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Thom said:


> Dead Like Me. I think it's available on Hulu at present.


Oh, good one. I always thought that series ended kind of abruptly. I think I'd like to go back and rematch the last few episodes. I recall they later came out with some kind of horrible Movie that was supposed to wrap it all up but it's been a long time.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

bareyb said:


> My wife and I have started catching up on some of the great shows that are out there that we missed. Unfortunately, we started with Game of Thrones and then went straight on to Downton Abbey. Those are two TOUGH acts to follow.
> 
> I realize we stated with arguably the two best Binge watching shows in the history of the World, but is there a distant 3rd someone can recommend? We need something good to help us get over mourning the loss of Downton Abbey.


Try watching The Lost Room mini-series. About 4 hours 40 minutes long. Detective Joe Miller's investigation of a mysterious pawn shop killing leads to something unusual. And trouble.

Should be available on Netflix, Hulu, or Amazon.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Thom said:


> Try watching The Lost Room mini-series. About 4 hours 40 minutes long. Detective Joe Miller's investigation of a mysterious pawn shop killing leads to something unusual. And trouble.
> 
> Should be available on Netflix, Hulu, or Amazon.


Thanks Thom. I will do that. Much appreciated. :up:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, we really enjoyed The Lost Room... wish it had continued as a real TV series.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Thanks Thom. I will do that. Much appreciated. :up:


Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Thom said:


> Let me know what you think of it.


Will do. It sounds good. :up:


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Just checked...unfortunately, The Lost Room is not currently available for streaming on Netflix or Hulu. 

You can buy episodes from Amazon or Vudu. There are three 90-minute episodes. $2.99 for each HD episode, $1.99 for each SD episode.

Two-disc new DVD set from Amazon for $9.99, or for less than $5 used, including shipping.

I'm done pushing it now.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Thom said:


> Just checked...unfortunately, The Lost Room is not currently available for streaming on Netflix or Hulu.
> 
> You can buy episodes from Amazon or Vudu. There are three 90-minute episodes. $2.99 for each HD episode, $1.99 for each SD episode.
> 
> ...


http://dvd.netflix.com/Movie/The-Lost-Room/70206891


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Started Justified (via Amazon Prime.) I'm only about 4 or 5 episodes in, but it lives up to the hype. The pilot episode was excellent.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> I liked The Wire OK, but it wasn't as great as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Thom said:


> Just checked...unfortunately, The Lost Room is not currently available for streaming on Netflix or Hulu.
> 
> You can buy episodes from Amazon or Vudu. There are three 90-minute episodes. $2.99 for each HD episode, $1.99 for each SD episode.
> 
> ...


Just purchased it in iTunes. We are starting it now... They just found the two burned up bodies in the Pawn shop. Holy crap! The mastery begins... Looks good! :up:


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Looks like West Wing is covered. My favorites now are Person of Interest and 12 Monkeys.

But the series I recommend, which I usually seem alone in recommending is:
*Hellcats*. (available on cwseed)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Looks like someone has way too much time on their hands.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Thom said:


> Try watching The Lost Room mini-series. About 4 hours 40 minutes long. Detective Joe Miller's investigation of a mysterious pawn shop killing leads to something unusual. And trouble.
> 
> Should be available on Netflix, Hulu, or Amazon.





bareyb said:


> Just purchased it in iTunes. We are starting it now... They just found the two burned up bodies in the Pawn shop. Holy crap! The mastery begins... Looks good! :up:


It was VERY good Thom. My wife and I watched the whole thing last night in one sitting. We really enjoyed it, but I do want to confer with you about the ending. PM is coming.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

bareyb said:


> It was VERY good Thom. My wife and I watched the whole thing last night in one sitting. We really enjoyed it, but I do want to confer with you about the ending. PM is coming.


The show makers were planning to do a series of object-related shows with the objects changing hands occasionally, and old characters returning from time to time. But SciFi pulled the plug. The concept eventually morphed into Warehouse 13.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

In no particular order:

Breaking Bad
Sherlock
Daredevil
Jessica Jones
House of cards
Justified
Bosch
Sopranos
Dexter (gets a bit gory for some)
Sense8 (slow to start and some nudity and sex)
Jessica Jones


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

It was a fun ride. I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

bareyb said:


> It was a fun ride. I appreciate the suggestion.


If you haven't seen Justified, I would definitely recommend it.

I'd also definitely recommend Firefly, but try to watch the episodes in their intended order, not their broadcast order (Fox rearranged their broadcast order.) Only 12 or 13 episodes total length of show. Plus the movie Serenity which was shown in theaters.

I'd also recommend Dexter, although that may be too much of a dark theme. Dexter is a blood-splatter analyst for the police, and he also moonlights as a serial killer who only kills those who got away with murder. I enjoyed it up until the season with John Lithgow, whereupon I stopped watching. Keep meaning to go back and finish it someday...

*Here's a really good comedy show:* The BBC show Coupling (NOT the short-lived American remake with the same name.) Season 1 Episode 1 might be a little off-putting due to some crudity, but episode 2 is much better (pay attention to Steve's first impression (a visual prank) of the contents of Susan's nightstand drawer. Episode 3 really hits it out of the park at the end. This show would have hysterically funny episodes amidst the merely funny episodes. Only 6 to 8 episodes per season. Worth buying on DVD. In fact, now that I've reminded myself of it, I'm going to watch it again.

EDIT to add: The BBC version of Coupling is currently available on Hulu.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

This little nugget is back as of today on Netflix!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Thom said:


> n I stopped watching. Keep meaning to go back and finish it someday....


Meh, don't bother.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Hank said:


> Meh, don't bother.


That bad, huh?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thom said:


> That bad, huh?


It got progressively worse and the last couple seasons were awful. The John Lithgow season was the high point. You got out at exactly the right time.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Thom said:


> That bad, huh?


Exactly what DevdogAZ said.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> It got progressively worse and the last couple seasons were awful. The John Lithgow season was the high point. You got out at exactly the right time.


I liked the one with Julia Stiles. After that it really went down hill for the last few seasons and the ending just sucked.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> It got progressively worse and the last couple seasons were awful. The John Lithgow season was the high point. You got out at exactly the right time.


For me the John Lithgow season was the beginning of the low point. Dexter's obsession with the John Lithgow character dragged on too long, and I quit watching. He was a good foil for Dexter, they just didn't move on soon enough in the season for me. ( I reserve the right to change my opinion upon a rewatch of the season  )


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I liked the one with Julia Stiles. After that it really went down hill for the last few seasons and the ending just sucked.


Worst. Finale. Ever.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

danielhart said:


> Worst. Finale. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Worst. Sig. Ever.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

danielhart said:


> Worst. Finale. Ever.


Agreed. They actually had HUGE potential for the finale... but it fell completely on its face and sucked. Just slightly worse than The Sopranos finale.

<ducks and covers>


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

It's like they were Lost.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Coupling is awesome. I had the DVDs and lost S4 along the way so just bought it all on VUDU.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

You know, we're getting to that point where we can start recommending binging on GoT. There *are* some people out there who have not seen it. Imagine not having to wait 11 months to see the next 10 episodes?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Never watched GOT and likely never will.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

The Saturday, June 18, 2016 edition of the Los Angeles Times has a Ready, Set, Binge! article written by Mary McNamara. Here is her list of binge-worthy shows in no particular order (according to article):

Game of Thrones (HBOGo)
Outlander (Stars.com)
Doctor Who (Netflix)
Orphan Black (Amazon Prime)
Happy Valley (Netflix)
Black-ish (Amazon Prime)
The Fall (Netflix)
Parks and Recreation Netflix)
Moone Boy (Hulu)
Jane the Virgin (season 1, Netflix, season 2, Hulu)
Foyle's War (Acorntv/Netflix)
Catastrophe (Amazon Prime)
New Girl (Netflix)
Cadfael (Acorntv)
Grey's Anatomy (Netflix)
House
Sherlock (Netflix)
Luther (Netflix)
Big Love (HBOGo)
Call the Midwife (Netflix)
Bones (Netflix)


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Shows like Doctor Who shouldn't be on the list -- they are a list all on their own. Same for Bones. If a show's been on for a decade (or thereabouts) it's a little difficult to binge unless you have several months free.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Here's a couple more suggestions:

Sons of Anarchy

The Glades


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Ozzie72 said:


> Worst. Sig. Ever.


heh. sorry. always forget to turn that off...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Hank said:


> Never watched GOT and likely never will.


Watch 3 episodes and I bet you change your mind.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

If you're into documentaries "OJ: Made in America" takes a deep dive into the life of OJ Simpson.

It's five ~1.5 hour episodes, recently aired first on ESPN. You can catch it on the Watch ESPN app available on the Apple TV and probably Roku as well.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

bareyb said:


> ... and then went straight on to Downton Abbey. Those are two TOUGH acts to follow.
> 
> I realize we stated with arguably the two best Binge watching shows in the history of the World, but is there a distant 3rd someone can recommend? We need something good to help us get over mourning the loss of Downton Abbey.


Not for everyone, but you might consider watching "Another Period". It's a over-the-top parody of Downton Abbey with the premise of "What if the Kardashians lived in Downton Abbey?" It features 2 spoiled sisters in an estate in the US about 100+ years ago. It's a cringe-worthy show. Carson in this show is named Peepers.

I started watching it reluctantly and after a while, I realized it was quite funny. Not until this month, did I understand that it also parodied the Kardashians. It's a show best appreciated by DA fans. But if you liked DA for the gracefulness, you'll hate this. Season 2 just started and it was a great opening episode.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

If you are a fan of Will Ferrel type of humor, then add these to your list:

Eastbound and Down - washed up baseball pitcher w/ego
Another Period - Downton Abbey meets Kardashians 
Trailer Park Boys - Canadian comedy set in a Trailer Park. Imagine Jerry Springer on location!
My Name is Earl
Raising Hope

I've just started TP Boys. It's low-brow humor and quite funny! It went 10 seasons plus a movie and extras.

For normal people viewing:
The Shield
Episodes
Justified
Red Dwarf - British sci-fi comedy 10 seasons
Open all Hours - 70's British sitcom
Are You Being Served? - Another 70's British sitcom
Boardwalk Empire

I've just started watching Farscape thanks to this forum. 1st season 4-5 episodes were not captivating, but I'm going to give it a chance to develop. 

I have weird binge viewing habits. The more I like a show, the less I want to binge. I get afraid that the end will come too fast and spoil my fun! So, I force myself to slow down. Takes much self-control to fight this demon.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Another vote for My Name Is Earl. That show was unique.

I'm rewatching Justified at present. Winona just swiped $210,000 and is panicking.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> You have to watch Breaking Bad!


Agree with BB!!
Six Feet Under
The Americans
Dexter
Nurse Jackie
Homeland
Big Love
Ray Donovan
The Riches
Sopranos, of course


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hank said:


> Never watched GOT and likely never will.


I've never watched it either. So, just what IS so special? I'm generally not into the genre (?) with fantasy, creatures, etc.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

It's not for everyone. But I recommend folks give it a shot. If you don't get hooked after 2-3 episodes then it's not for you.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I just can't get into shows with hundreds of characters, and dozens of plot lines.

I actually did watch the S1E1 of GOT just to see what it was about. After an hour of people talking about other people and places where there was ZERO context to understand what the hell they were talking about, I wasn't about to waste a second hour of more of the same. 

Shows like Six Feet Under or Breaking Bad (or even the first few seasons of Dexter) that have fewer characters, fewer plot lines, but very deep characters and deep plot lines are more my speed.

The Sopranos was the exception that I did watch -- it still had hundreds of characters and plots, and they were masters at starting a plot line but never following up on it. I hated that. I'd rather them concentrate on deeper but fewer plots.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

One show that nobody ever talks about these days is The Joe Schmo Show. I thought the first season was absolutely brilliant. I'm not sure if it is available to stream from anywhere, but it's well worth seeking out.

Two other shows that I'd highly recommend are The IT Crowd and The Booth at the End.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

bantar said:


> I've just started watching Farscape thanks to this forum. 1st season 4-5 episodes were not captivating, but I'm going to give it a chance to develop.


Farscape is one of my favorite shows of all time. I recently started re-watching it for the first time since it went off the air, and I just made it through Season 1. You should definitely stick with it. The first season essentially serves as an introduction to the characters, and it lays the foundation for the rest of the series. The show does start out slow, but it really picks up towards the end of the first season, particularly once a certain key character is introduced.


----------



## JasonTX (Jan 12, 2002)

Something I watched based on a suggestion from someone here and really liked: Terriers. 

Well acted. Not too dark.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gweempose said:


> One show that nobody ever talks about these days is The Joe Schmo Show. I thought the first season was absolutely brilliant. I'm not sure if it is available to stream from anywhere, but it's well worth seeking out.


Joe Schmo was awesome. We even had one of the creators participating in our threads about the show here on TCF.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

It's not really a binge watch, but I'd recommend two Keanu Reeves movies: The Day The Earth Stood Still, and John Wick.

Keanu is a little too wooden-faced for an actor, but that same lack of expression actually works for him in these two roles.

John Wick has a lot of violent fight scenes, but not much gore. Also, not a lot of dialog, but what is there works quite well. Oddly enough, besides being a revenge movie, it also has a slight touch of a husband-wife love story.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Watch 3 episodes and I bet you change your mind.


I agree with this. I had never watched, and never had any real interest in shows set in this time period. I couldn't see why it was a big deal. After constantly hearing how good it is we signed up for HBO Now last week. In just a few days we're into season 2. There are a ton of things going on, but it's usually entertaining. They succeed in making you hate some characters, and love others.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

purwater said:


> I agree with this. I had never watched, and never had any real interest in shows set in this time period. I couldn't see why it was a big deal. After constantly hearing how good it is we signed up for HBO Now last week. In just a few days we're into season 2. There are a ton of things going on, but it's usually entertaining. They succeed in making you hate some characters, and love others.


And then they kill them all off! 

More dead main characters in that show then any other I've watched, including The Walking Dead.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> And then they kill them all off!
> 
> More dead main characters in that show then any other I've watched, including The Walking Dead.


Lol, that's definitely true. You think they won't kill off a character because they're important, and then boom they're gone. We're 1 episode from finishing season 2, and things are constantly changing. The uncertainty is what makes it interesting. So far we're loving what we've watched.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

purwater said:


> I agree with this. I had never watched, and never had any real interest in shows set in this time period. I couldn't see why it was a big deal. After constantly hearing how good it is we signed up for HBO Now last week. In just a few days we're into season 2. There are a ton of things going on, but it's usually entertaining. They succeed in making you hate some characters, and love others.


That's kind of how it happened for me too. I kept hearing it was "the most pirated show in the history of the Internet" or some such thing and it really piqued my interest. Once I figured out there were going to be Dragons, I had to stay in for the long haul.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Started binging on "Newsroom' this weekend. I love Aaron Sorkin's projects, and this one does not disappoint. It's really fantastic


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Started binging on "Newsroom' this weekend. I love Aaron Sorkin's projects, and this one does not disappoint. It's really fantastic


Sad that the Newsroom had a relatively short run


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Joe Schmo was awesome. We even had one of the creators participating in our threads about the show here on TCF.


Muggum seems to be doing quite well. (He wrote and produced Deadpool)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Muggum seems to be doing quite well. (He wrote and produced Deadpool)


And Zombieland. And now working on both Zombieland 2 and Deadpool 2. Happy for that guy.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Someone recommended Peaky Blinders to me the other day... British series...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I just started Orphan Black last night.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Just started Friday Night Lights... Season 1, Episode 5


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Just started Friday Night Lights... Season 1, Episode 5


This is high up on my list of shows to binge. I hear it's really good.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I only caught the occasional Veep, so now we're going through the seasons and just finished season 3.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Just started Friday Night Lights... Season 1, Episode 5





gweempose said:


> This is high up on my list of shows to binge. I hear it's really good.


So far, my wife and I are really enjoying it...

Once we are done, we might try One Tree Hill, which I hear good things about as well...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maui said:


> I just started Orphan Black last night.


Great show. Amazing acting by Tatiana Maslany. Don't let the convoluted plot in future seasons blind you to the amazing acting.



MikeekiM said:


> Just started Friday Night Lights... Season 1, Episode 5


When you get to S2, just power through. It's a little rough, but just know it gets much better if you keep going.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Weird* suggestion: Letterkenny

The Comedy Network just had the S1 marathon on July 1 and I recorded it and binge-watched it over two evenings. If I had to compare it to anything it's like Corner Gas but with really, *REALLY* filthy dialog. Subtitles and rewind to catch all the talking (there's a ton of it). 

* Weird because I never thought I'd like it as much as I did. Just didn't think it was my kind of show.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I started _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ last week. I've never watched any Star Trek (movies or TV shows) content. Ever.

I'm 11 episodes in and I like it so far, but there are definitely some episodes that belong in the trash bin. Everyone says S1 kinda sucks relative the rest of the series, so I'm really looking forward to the following seasons. :up:


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I tried to get my son into STNG, but the first season was so slow that we never built up enough momentum to get into season 2 and beyond...

I really loved this series, and am going to try and do a reboot with him...but not sure he has the interest to get started again...


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Skip season one this time!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

If I give myself permission to skip seasons, is season 2 really the optimal place to start? Or should I skip the first 2 seasons and go straight to season 3?

I hate not starting at the beginning...but if starting at the beginning is going to impede me from gaining the momentum I need, then I guess ya gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Is ST:TNG the type of show where it really matters? I only saw a few episodes here and there back in the 90s when I'd run across the show while channel surfing, but they always seemed very procedural, meaning the stories were usually self-contained within a single episode. Maybe there were a few multi-episode arcs, but I think for the most part, it's not really a serialized show with a plot and characters that build over time.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Is ST:TNG the type of show where it really matters? I only saw a few episodes here and there back in the 90s when I'd run across the show while channel surfing, but they always seemed very procedural, meaning the stories were usually self-contained within a single episode. Maybe there were a few multi-episode arcs, but I think for the most part, it's not really a serialized show with a plot and characters that build over time.


Yes.. That's pretty much the case here.

"Problem of the week" type of show.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

There's a little bit of character building that moves between and throughout the seasons, but it's not at an episode-to-episode kind of cadence...

The stories are largely self-contained... History with Q is important I think... History/background of the Borg I think is key...

The growing relationship of the crew is great...but probably not critical...

So again...given that...does anyone know when things pick up? Season 2? Season 3?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Season 2 is also bad, largely due to the unwatchable Dr. Pulaski. I'd start with season 3. 

You don't need to watch the early seasons to jump in later -- the show, and especially the early seasons, are mostly in a problem-of-the-week format. There are a couple early episodes that do introduce things/characters/concepts that will come back later, though. I think you'll catch up just fine, but if you care enough to watch a couple early eps before diving into S3, I'd probably choose these:

1.12 Datalore. 
1.22 Skin of Evil. (for continuity, it's not a great standalone ep)
2.8 A Matter of Honor
2.9 Measure of a Man (one of the rare very good early eps IMO)
2.16 Q Who? (continuity for sure)


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

Outlander, but be warned one episode in season is one of the most graphic shows that probably have been aired.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

xuxa said:


> Outlander, but be warned one episode in season is one of the most graphic shows that probably have been aired.


It is the season finale of season one. A very disturbing and gratuitous episode and I would never re-watch it without skipping over large chunks of it.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

wprager said:


> Weird* suggestion: Letterkenny
> 
> The Comedy Network just had the S1 marathon on July 1 and I recorded it and binge-watched it over two evenings. If I had to compare it to anything it's like Corner Gas but with really, *REALLY* filthy dialog. Subtitles and rewind to catch all the talking (there's a ton of it).
> 
> * Weird because I never thought I'd like it as much as I did. Just didn't think it was my kind of show.


Watched one episode of this last night. Wow! What a show! Ill be returning for more this evening.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

My wife and I just burned through the entire season of Love in two days. I really enjoyed it, and I thought both Paul Rust and Gillian Jacobs were excellent.


----------

